# Hello from England and France



## shiredell (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello I'm happy to be here.
I will be living most of the time in Deux-Sevres, France, fom March and wish to tip-toe around the possibility of keeping a hive or two, without causing annoyance to neighbours. It's nice to be here to learn whatever I can.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome!


My father-in-law keeps bees in Brittany.

Try getting some of John Kefuss's queens if you can.


----------



## shiredell (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you BEECURIOUS for your info.
You wouldn't happen to have an address as 
to where I could obtain these little darlings
from would you?

Derick


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Derick!


----------



## bjoynes (Jun 20, 2010)

Shiredell,

Welcome to the world of bee keeping.

I see you are from Staffordshire, I had relatives from Doxey, Stafford.

Bryn


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource, shiredell.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

shiredell said:


> Thank you BEECURIOUS for your info.
> You wouldn't happen to have an address as
> to where I could obtain these little darlings
> from would you?
> ...


Yes,

Write or call:

Dr. John A. Kefuss 
49 RUE JONAS 
31200 Toulouse FR

PHONE (33)561578715

When I have the time I will send you two email addresses that I have.


----------



## shiredell (Jan 9, 2011)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Derick!


Hello American Beekeeper,
Thank you for your welcome. I watched a TV programme 
some time ago where American beekeepers travelled all
over the country to provide their service to farmers. They
were suffering from the bee virus, though, and it was
affecting their business.
Best wishes, Derick.


----------



## shiredell (Jan 9, 2011)

bjoynes said:


> Shiredell,
> 
> Welcome to the world of bee keeping.
> 
> ...


Hello BJoynes,
Thank you for your post. Yes I am at Newcastle-under-Lyme 
here in England and am enjoying myself. I went to my two 
hour French lesson at Newcastle College yesterday evening 
which I much enjoyed. My wife goes to Stafford quite often
to meet friends and the first thing they do is go to the 
"Soup Kitchen" for coffee and chat. 
Best wishes, Derick


----------



## shiredell (Jan 9, 2011)

dragonfly said:


> Welcome to Beesource, shiredell.


Hello Dragonfly
Thank you for your welcome, you are very kind.
Best wishes, Derick


----------



## shiredell (Jan 9, 2011)

BeeCurious said:


> Yes,
> 
> Write or call:
> 
> ...


Hello Dr. John, Beecurious,
Thank you. Yes I would welcome your two e-mail addresses.
I don't know what the strength of the beekeeping population
is like in France or where the suppliers are. My nearest largish
town is just over the border at Fontenay-le-Compte in the 
Vendée.
Best wishes, Derick.


----------

